# Really loud metal clang coming from wood stove



## LAndrim (Jan 26, 2011)

New member...just learning and getting the hang of a new stove, but metal bang sound is bothering me.  

Three weeks into a Lennox Canyon ST310 and very pleased with its output. But every once and awhile it make a really loud blast of metal sound. Not the usual tiny pinging of cold metal heating up, but a loud bang sound.  Can't find anything wrong...

I have double pipe directly through roof (not in chimney) and then to run it 24/7, with average temps 500 with probe thermometer in double pipe.

Anyone got any suggestions? thanks guys!


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 26, 2011)

its the BTU's trying to escape. 

no other then metal expanding im not sure, i have heard that wood containing air pockets can sound like metal going off, but loud noises sound off.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like something is loose or came unwelded. With the stove cool, take a low angle photo of the heat exchanger and air deflector. Then take another shot at the same angle after you hear this noise and compare them closely for differences in part locations.


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks BeGreen,

Keep in mind I'm a total novice here...not sure where the heat exchanger and air deflector are.  Don't have a clue where to look.

My model is Lennox Canyon ST310...I looked in the owner's manual, but not much luck. Where do I look? Thanks much!


----------



## RNLA (Jan 27, 2011)

These stoves are incredibly simple. Inside of box is brick, secondary tubes, ceramic blanket above top brick. Nothing in there to get loose. I have had 3 of the 4 models they make and all 3 have made some hair raising sounds, all have had no ill effects. I guess it is just the way they make them... Fully inspect the unit to be sure but I doubt you have anything to worry about. The only thing you could worry about is how to get enough wood piled up to keep that beast fed!! :lol:


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 27, 2011)

who installed it?


----------



## Hanko (Jan 27, 2011)

how tall is your chimney, how wet is your wood. are you using synthetic oil?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 27, 2011)

might be in the rear heat shield , if a tack weld on the shield popped and theshield flexes it can sound like he stove was struck with somthing, look down into the shield from the top and see if there are any metal strips that are close to or touching the back wall of the stove , then if it "bangs" again look again and see if the position of these strips in relation to the back wall have changed. if this pans out it wouldnt harm the stove but could be annoying


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 27, 2011)

Double  pipe from stove to ceiling is 6 feet (attaches to a cathedral ceiling with support box).
Extends out from my roof 8 feet. 
Looked at the heat shield...can't find any gaps, cracks or anything that looks abnormal.
Will not go back to the "authorized" Lennox installer. This guy and his crew were so lame, had to have them come back 3x. NO WAY do I trust them.

Any suggestions would be appreciated...or should I stop worrying and just enjoy the loud occasional bang?


----------



## rottiman (Jan 27, 2011)

Jamison:  I wouldn't worry about it.  My two Regency's occassionaly do that and I have had them for 15 years.  you might want to e mail the mfg. direct and ask them.  
I think that would probably give you some piece of mind with it.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Jan 27, 2011)

When is the noise occuring?
During "high draft" or "low draft" settings?
Sometimes when you turn the draft down low,
the unburnt gases from the wood may not 
combust until they almost exit to the flue.
For most people, it just amounts to small "pinging" sounds.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2011)

Level the stove. Steel stoves love to make hellacious noises if the weight isn't evenly distributed on the legs. Torsional stress.


----------



## redhotz (Jan 27, 2011)

My Napoleon does that once in a while. It sounds like someone took a log and swung it at the stove.  It's a loud bang, sometimes you can hear ash drop down the chimney.


----------



## burleymike (Jan 28, 2011)

My old Grizzly made some serious noise when welds started breaking.  It sounded like it had been shot by a 45.  The first time I jumped out of bed and ran to the living room.  

My Osburn does a few occasional pops and bangs but nothing like a gunshot in the living room.  Like others have suggested use a bright flashlight and look over the stove really good.  Check your welds.  Probably nothing big if you are not having problems controlling the draft.


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 29, 2011)

My loud pops still occur...usually when firing up. I've not heard it once the fire gets going. I have a double pipe with probe thermometer and tend to keep it about 400-600 degrees.  The stove is a month old and my seller is worthless.

If collective wisdom is that it is OK to occasionally hear the loud clang from a steel beast like the Lennox Canyon ST 310, then I'll sleep better.  thanks guys!


----------

